# Help with Polish Mushrooms



## heather.op (Jul 6, 2012)

I am planning a traditional polish meal and the recipe I am using calls for dried Polish mushrooms.  Can anyone clarify for me the type of mushroom that is generally used by the Polish and if anyone can provide a good resource for purchasing this mushroom, I would be grateful!

Thanks
Heather


----------



## buckytom (Jul 6, 2012)

oh man, i wish i could think of a non-offensive polish joke right now.

or, i could go with:  i've heard of a mushroom brush, but never mushroom polish...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 6, 2012)

A quick internet search suggests dried Borowicki mushrooms.  You can order them online.  I would think any good domestic mushroom could be subbed, though it won't be authentic.

http://www.polishwildmushrooms.com/


----------



## GLC (Jul 6, 2012)

And another says they use chanterelles and boletus. Porcinis are a fairly available sort of boletus found in the U.S. and Europe and some variety of suillus. Chanterelles are very seasonal. The Borowik or Borowiki is a boletus, too. 

But I think porcini is the one commonly cited in recipes, probably because it's available. You can get four ounces of dried porcini from Fungus AmongUs through Amazon for $16 shipped, if you can't find them elsewhere. I'm betting porcini was intended, since it's everywhere and highly thought of in the kitchen.


----------



## Claire (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't see where you live, so I'll just make a suggestion if dried mushrooms aren't an option for yourself.  Since it calls for dry, it doesn't matter the season, and I've purchased both chantarelles and porcini, yes, even here in the pretty rural Midwest US, in grocery stores, packaged under the brand name Melissa.  Dried mushrooms really pack flavor.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 7, 2012)

Heather, I use dried Croatian Porcini for Polish recipes.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 7, 2012)

buckytom said:


> oh man, i wish i could think of a non-offensive polish joke right now.
> 
> or, i could go with:  i've heard of a mushroom brush, but never mushroom polish...


about 30 yrs ago after a divorce I decided to visit my fathers home land, my mum warned me that I should only eat white meat because the animal has not had time to absorbed the heavy metal pollutants of the time.My Dad smiled through the lecture and simply said "in the 17th century the catholic church ruled that beaver was a fish and could be eaten for lent"


----------



## Claire (Jul 7, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> about 30 yrs ago after a divorce I decided to visit my fathers home land, my mum warned me that I should only eat white meat because the animal has not had time to absorbed the heavy metal pollutants of the time.My Dad smiled through the lecture and simply said "in the 17th century the catholic church ruled that beaver was a fish and could be eaten for lent"



I love it!


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 7, 2012)

*Popinki*

Honey mushrooms-
Popinki Mushrooms

Chanterelle mushrooms have a similar flavor.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 7, 2012)

I use Turtle Wax to polish my mushrooms


----------



## taxlady (Jul 7, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Honey mushrooms-
> Popinki Mushrooms
> 
> Chanterelle mushrooms have a similar flavor.


When I lived in the country, outside a small village 100 miles north of Montreal, the locals gathered a wild mushroom they called popinskis. I think this is it. We couldn't find it in our mushroom identifying book, but everyone else ate them with no ill effects, so we did too. I never found any, but friends gave us some.

I just remembered. It was the Polish immigrants who taught the villagers that these 'shrooms were edible.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> When I lived in the country, outside a small village 100 miles north of Montreal, the locals gathered a wild mushroom they called popinskis. I think this is it. We couldn't find it in our mushroom identifying book, but everyone else ate them with no ill effects, so we did too. I never found any, but friends gave us some.
> 
> I just remembered. It was the Polish immigrants who taught the villagers that these 'shrooms were edible.


Sounds like the ones.
They come out in the fall and feed on decaying deciduous forest debris.   They glow in the dark!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 7, 2012)

aw, c'mon. i'm not falling for that.

i've seen polish people in the daytime as well as night all year long, and they do not glow...


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 7, 2012)

buckytom said:


> aw, c'mon. i'm not falling for that.
> 
> i've seen polish people in the daytime as well as night all year long, and they do not glow...


They do after a few hours of the appropriate beverages and music-
ANSAMBEL AVSENIK- STARA POLKA, NA ROBLEK/ VESELI RIBN


----------



## LindaZ (Jul 7, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I use Turtle Wax to polish my mushrooms


 
!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 7, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I use Turtle Wax to polish my mushrooms



I thought of that joke when I say the thread title but I have standards.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 7, 2012)

i asked one of my polish neighbors that are right off the pierogi boat from warsaw this past spring, and as their english isn't great yet they didn't quite understand what i meant by mushroom. struggling to find a word, i changed my question to use the plural "funghi".

my neighbor stanley suddenly lit up like he understood and resonded that we should use his cousin slava, because he knows a lot of jokes and can play the accordian...

(is that up to standards, andy? lol it tpok me a while, but there's the non-offensive polish joke.)


----------



## CraigC (Jul 7, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i asked one of my polish neighbors that are right off the pierogi boat from warsaw this past spring, and as their english isn't great yet they didn't quite understand what i meant by mushroom. struggling to find a word, i changed my question to use the plural "funghi".
> 
> my neighbor stanley suddenly lit up like he understood and resonded that we should use his cousin slava, because he knows a lot of jokes and can play the accordian...
> 
> (is that up to standards, andy? lol it tpok me a while, but there's the non-offensive polish joke.)


 
Just don't ask why they have a cake at polish weddings.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 7, 2012)

ok, i'll bite. why do they have a cake at polish weddings?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 8, 2012)

buckytom said:


> aw, c'mon. i'm not falling for that.
> 
> i've seen polish people in the daytime as well as night all year long, and they do not glow...


They do if they were born down wind of Chernobyl


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 8, 2012)

For all of those doing terrible polish jokes, line up for a jolly good spanking.


Oh god, this book, what is wrong with me?

_Wanders off with bad thoughts in her head_


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll start saying "Jeez" next, in which case I'll join the line up.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 8, 2012)

buckytom said:


> ok, i'll bite. why do they have a cake at polish weddings?


 
You really want me to answer? It certainly not pc so I'll refrain.


----------

